# Was depressed when relationship began....



## J_3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Now I'm feeling much better (after a fair amount of counseling) and now I'm not sure this is a decision (my marriage) I would have made if healthy. 

It's a bit of a cop out, I know, but I was seriously depressed and I wasn't really in a place to question my decisions when we got married. I _always_ took the easy way out and did what others told me was best for me. 

She really loves me, but I always had doubts about my feelings. I was just to big of a coward to do anything about it. I convinced myself that eventually I would love her if I kept saying it to myself. 

Now I'm questioning the whole thing. Anyone have thoughts? 

Cheers!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Since you're new to feeling good I think you should give it some time. Give your wife some time to react to the new you and see if things don't start improving.


----------

